# Incredible Walnut Slabs



## gvwp (Jul 19, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of the three Walnut logs I had slabbed. Way too big for me to saw but they will make incredible tables when they are done. The longest narlyest log has STUNNING figure inside. I'm going to pick one slab from this log to make my dining room table. I will post pics of the progress later this year. All of these will now be put on sticks and be placed in the kiln at low to mid level heat for two months under a lot of weight. The sawmill that sawed these for me says he has a max width of 55" between guides. He had to trim one of the logs to get it sawn but not too much lost. Longest slab is about 11'. Shortest is 8'. Widest point on a slab is just under 55". All are 10/4 or 2 1/2" thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 19, 2016)

Incredible indeed. I really like walnut and really really like live edge slab projects. Looking forward to some pics of that table
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing some incredible pics of your table. On another note, I thought you milled all of your logs. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 20, 2016)

gvwp said:


> The longest narlyest log has STUNNING figure inside. All of these will now be put on sticks and be placed in the kiln at low to mid level heat for two months under a lot of weight.



I don't think I'd make the drive to Brazil for the curly maple you have, but this walnut is interesting. Maybe a trip over there early this fall would be in order. Gary

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice score! That's a big one for sure. Would love to see some pics of the individual slabs being sawn. Did you take any when they were sawing?


----------



## Sprung (Jul 20, 2016)

Sweet!

I showed my wife the pics and now I'm not sure which one of us wants a slab for a dining room table for our home more - my wife or me.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 20, 2016)

Show me the grain, ha ha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2016)

I will take photos of every slab when we sticker to dry. Shouldn't be more than a few days. I'll post a few for everyone to see. I wasn't present when they sawed the slabs so no pics there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

Now that's just plain MEAN. What, not even gonna show us what the figure looks like? You may as well included this smiley when you posted . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Now that's just plain MEAN. What, not even gonna show us what the figure looks like? You may as well included this smiley when you posted . . . .



Sure Kev. I'll show the figured pieces as soon as I get the individual pics taken. Have to be on the road tomorrow so hopefully Friday we will get them put on sticks. I'll be sure to post the figured pics just for YOU.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Looking forward to seeing some incredible pics of your table. On another note, I thought you milled all of your logs. Chuck



I mill all the logs I can but these were simply too large to handle. The 70 wide can do up to 40" logs. All three of these were way over that or I would have sawn them. I've got two more large Walnut and an Elm to have sawn as they are too large for me to handle as well. I'm only able to haul 3 of these monsters at a time on my log trailer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2016)

Look at the 5th picture above. You can see some of the figure in widest slab in that picture.


----------

